# C vs. C++



## purzelbaum_m (17. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich will ein sehr sehr 'schnelles' Programm schreiben...

mit was ist es 'schneller' C oder C++
oder kann man das garnicht so sagen bzw. 'es kommt darauf an'

Gibt es eigentlich ein Forum wie dieses nur für C/C++??
Denn das hier ist TOP!!  :toll: 

Vielen Dank,
Gruß


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2008)

Assembler oder C, wenn es "sehr sehr schnell" sein muss (??)


----------



## ms (17. Mrz 2008)

Aber die Sprache alleine macht das Programm noch nicht schnell.
Auf den Entwickler kommt es mindestens genauso an.

ms


----------



## purzelbaum_m (17. Mrz 2008)

nein, ich kann mir nur c oder c++ 'aussuchen'

@ms In der Annahme der Programmierer hat die entsprechende Kompetenz^^


----------



## ms (17. Mrz 2008)

Beschreib doch mal kurz was dieses Programm können muss.

ms


----------



## foobar (17. Mrz 2008)

> Gibt es eigentlich ein Forum wie dieses nur für C/C++??


http://www.c-plusplus.de/cms/


----------



## purzelbaum_m (17. Mrz 2008)

@ ms

das darf ich leider nicht^^ copyright
mein Arbeitgeber sieht das etwas sehr streng obwohls nichts besonderes ist^^ 

@foobar danke


----------



## Gast (17. Mrz 2008)

hmm würde sagen C++ weil assembler ist sehr schwierig kommt halt auf dich an. Sga wenigsten was es ungefäghr können muss also ob es was darstellen soll oder nur rechen(achtung ich bin N00B)


----------



## semi (19. Mrz 2008)

Ich würde bei der Definition von "schnell" beginnen. Gibt es einen speziellen Grund ganz langsam schnellen 
Code zu entwickeln? Ist die Java Lösung zu langsam? Was heisst langsam? Gibt es Messwerte? Was sind die
Erwartungen an eine Assembler Lösung? Welche Architektur? Läuft es auch auf einem Mac? 
Zahlt der Kunde den Mehraufwand? Gibt es überhaupt noch einen Kunden, bis es fertig ist?  :bae:


----------



## homer65 (19. Mrz 2008)

Ich denke da kommt es weniger auf die Programmiersprache an als auf das Problem und den Programmierer.


----------



## purzelbaum_m (19. Mrz 2008)

@ homer65
achso, umso besser


----------



## tfa (19. Mrz 2008)

homer65 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke da kommt es weniger auf die Programmiersprache an als auf das Problem und den Programmierer.


Seh ich anders. Die Sprache muss auch passen.


----------



## NoX (14. Apr 2008)

Klar, die Sprache gehört sicher genauso dazu wie der Programmierer, aber ich denke man kriegt fast jedes Programm einigermaßen schnell...
Jetzt noch meine Meinung: C ist vielleicht etwas schneller, aber auch etwas komplizierter, Assembler ist richtig schnell, dafür noch ein Stück weit komplizierter... du solltest also abwägen? WIe wichtig ist die Schnelligkeit im Vergleich zum Aufwand?


----------



## Maeher (14. Apr 2008)

Wenn man irgendwelchen Benchmarks glauben schenkt, ist unter bestimmten Bedingungen sogar Java besser als (vermutlich wenig optimierter?) C/C++ Code.
Der Unterschied zwischen C und C++ dürfte vermutlich erst recht nicht besonder groß sein, und wenn man bedenkt was für zusätzliche Architekturmöglichkeiten man in C++ hat, spricht für mich heute wenig für reines C.


----------



## tuxedo (15. Apr 2008)

Zur Sache mit der geschwindigkeit gibts hier auch eine interessante Diskussion. 

Ich denke nicht dass man generell sagen kann: Programmiersprache XYZ ist schneller/besser als ABC.

Es kommt eben auf das Problem an sich an. Wenn es um krasse Berechnungen geht, so kann man diese auchauf spezieller Hardware berechnen lassen. Dass das dann scheiße viel schneller geht ist dann der Hardware zu verdanken (ich spiele auf das hier an ...).

Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man die Sprache nehmen mit der sich a) das Problem lösen lässt und b) die man auch gut beherrscht.

Bringt einem ja nix wenn man Profi in XYZ ist und sich dann mit dem vermeintlich schnelleren ABC herumplagt und wegen fehlenden KnowHows die Performance doch wieder scheiße ist.

- Alex


----------



## happy_robot (30. Apr 2008)

sobald man das klassenkonzept von C++ einsetzt wird es IMMER ein tick langsamer.

das auflösen von methoden und attributen über die VMT (Virtual Method Table) ist immer ein notwendiger schritt der zeit kostet.

nutzt man diese konzepte nicht macht man so oder so C


----------

